# Handicapped accessable cruiselines??



## sprinkle85 (Mar 23, 2012)

My husband and I recently ran into a little bit of money. We have always dreamed of going on a Caribbean cruise but could not afford it. At this time, my husband is confined in a wheelchair, so that means we have to do our research on the cruise ship. We are looking for around six or seven nights on a luxurious ship that includes all our amenities. Does anyone know of a handicapped accessible Caribbean cruise ship? And if so, what does the ships package usually include, as well as what are the general prices for that kind of service?


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 25, 2012)

I've never been on a cruise but from the way my neighbors talk about it. It seems like any of the big companies would all be wheel chair accessible. I know where I live, it's very very rare that I see a building that is not wheel chair accessible. http://www.princess.com/learn/destinations/caribbean/index.html There you can further specify your cruise, and I'm sure under the customer care section of the website, there would be someone that you could contact for further details. I'm sorry I couldn't have been more help, but got you a bit closer


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 26, 2012)

All of the biggest ships these days are very accessible, you won't have any problem there with any of the large companies: Carnival, Royal Carribean, etc. 

 A cruise would be a wonderful vacation to take with your husband!


----------



## phughes (Mar 27, 2012)

Check this out: http://www.royalcaribbean.com/allaboutcruising/accessibleseas/home.do
Royal Caribbean seems to have information focused on situations like yours! It's likely the other big cruise lines do as well. Bon voyage!


----------

